#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Which are the things we shouldn't purchase online?

## Bhavya

Nowadays, shoppers are more likely to buy online as internet shopping offers great deals on high-priced items like jewelry and laptops. But there are some sensitive purchases like cosmetics, flowers that we shouldn't make online. So guys, in your opinion which are the things we shouldn't buy online?

----------


## subasan

> Nowadays, shoppers are more likely to buy online as internet shopping offers great deals on high-priced items like jewelry and laptops. But there are some sensitive purchases like cosmetics, flowers that we shouldn't make online. So guys, in your opinion which are the things we shouldn't buy online?


You can buy anything from online but from where you buy matters. Same as buying directly from shops.

----------


## Bhavya

> You can buy anything from online but from where you buy matters. Same as buying directly from shops.


I accept your point, So which is your favorite sites for online shopping?

----------


## subasan

> I accept your point, So which is your favorite sites for online shopping?


There are no favourites but prefer Amazon as I've worked there and I understand they value their customers.

----------


## Bhavya

> There are no favourites but prefer Amazon as I've worked there and I understand they value their customers.


That's great hope had wonderful experience at Amazon.I never buy anything from Amazon, l will try it in future.

----------


## subasan

> That's great hope had wonderful experience at Amazon.I never buy anything from Amazon, l will try it in future.


You cannot buy from amazon.in but you can try from amazon.com. I've had best working experience in Amazon.

----------


## Bhavya

> You cannot buy from amazon.in but you can try from amazon.com. I've had best working experience in Amazon.


I think in Sri Lanka we can't use Amazon, correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## subasan

> I think in Sri Lanka we can't use Amazon, correct me if I am wrong.


Amazon.com has international delivery. It delivers to India so possibly to SL too. You can try ordering. (:

----------


## Bhavya

> Amazon.com has international delivery. It delivers to India so possibly to SL too. You can try ordering. (:


I heard that there is no Shipping service to SL from Amazon so we couldn't purchase there.

----------

